# Thailand Andamanensee Feb. 2020 - im Zeichen des Virus



## chef (13. Januar 2021)

So, König Markus von Bayern hat mir Hausarrest verordnet, deshalb hab ich nun Zeit für Teil 3 der Andamanensee Story.
Letzter Teil ist hier zu finden:
https://anglerboard.de/threads/thailand-angeln-in-der-andamanensee-2014-2019.348707/

Am 29.2.2020 reiste ich gut gelaunt Richtung Münchner Flughafen. Geplant war vom 01.03.2020 bis 04.04.2020...... 
Von einem Virus namens Corona hatte ich schon gehört, in China gabs da wohl ein Problem. Da ich aber schon seit Jahren keinen funktionierenden TV mehr habe und ich mir mein Programm am PC via Internet selber zusammenstelle, hatte ich von dem Thema Corona nur so nebenbei was mitbekommen. Da aber in den letzten Jahren immer irgendeine Weltuntergangsgeschichte mit so klangvollen Namen wie Vogelgrippe, Rinderwahn, Schweinepest, Eichhörnchenfieber,... durch die Presse spukte, ging mir die Nummer ziemlich am Popo vorbei. Was da noch kommen sollte, hätte ich mir zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht im Entferntesten vorstellen können.....
Aber der Reihe nach:
Ich hatte einen Premium Economy Flug von München nach Bangkok, mit  ca 1 Std Zwischenstop in Wien, mit Austrian Airlines bei LUFTHANSA direkt gebucht(wird später nochmal wichtig!!!). 950 Euro hatte ich dafür gelöhnt, nicht so günstig wie letztes Jahr, aber durchaus im Budget. Sehr angenehm, kurze Zwischenlandung in Wien und dann ein ruhiger Nachtflug, mit gutem Essen und Bierflatrate , im durchaus bequemen Premiumsitz.
Von Bangkok gings mit dem Taxi für 3 Tage nach Pattaya zum aklimatisieren, Shoppen und natürlich auch zum Feiern.
Rosebay-Resort: Tiptop Anlage mitten in der Stadt mit Poolbungalow für 35 Euro/Nacht





Allerdings merkte ich hier schon, dass etwas anders war als sonst. Alles was auf chinesische Touristen spezialisiert war hatte dicht. Märkte, Läden, Restaurants, Reisebüros, Cabarets,...  Kein Chinese weit und breit.... Naja, alles andere als störend, aber schon merkwürdig. Sonst waren  dort die Chinesen immer hordenweise unterwegs.
Machte mir allerdings keinen weiteren Kopf, sondern setzte meine Reise wie geplant Richtung Süden fort.
Flug vom Utapao Airport(bei Pattaya) nach Hat Yai. Dort hab ich seit Jahren ein paar einheimische Kumpels, mit denen ich mich am Abend wieder in einem Rockpub verabredete. Zusammen ein paar Bierchen und Geschichten und dann gings auch schon wieder ins Bett, denn der Minibus Richtung Pakbara Pier startete am nächsten Morgen schon um 09.00h.


----------



## chef (13. Januar 2021)

Nach ca 1,5 Stunden Fahrt mit dem Minibus erreichte ich wie gewohnt das Pier in Pakbara. Von dort gings dann mit dem Speedboot nochmals ca 1,5 Std Richtung Koh Lipe.





Ich hatte wieder eine kleine Bambushütte bei meinem Schweizer Kumpel, keine 30m vom Strand. Dorthin komme ich seit Jahren, hab dort mein Böötchen, meinen Aussenborder und einen Teil meines Angelequipments gelagert. Grosses Hallo und sofort gabs ein grosses Begrüssungs-Changbier.


----------



## chef (14. Januar 2021)

Die nächsten Tage war erstmal Ankommen angesagt, Bungalow beziehen, Angelzeug checken, Boot rausholen, Motor checken, ... Dann mal schauen wer so alles auf der Insel unterwegs ist.
Aussicht von der Rooftop-Bar am Strand





 Von ein paar Freunden wusste ich, dass sie da waren, andere Bekannte traf ich zufällig.
Captain Kiang erzählte mir, dass viel Fisch in der Gegend unterwegs sei. Zusammen mit meinem Kumpel Roland buchten wir bei ihm einen ganztags Trip. Zielfisch war Königsmakrele und Giant Trevalley. Der Captain sagte, dass wir nur schleppen werden, da viel Fisch zu erwarten sei. Deswegen könnten wir auf zeitintensives Köderfischangeln und den schwierigen Transport der Livebaits verzichten. Alles klar, klingt gut.

*1. Angelausflug nach 3 Tagen*
Rund 15km fuhren wir dann am Morgen mit seinem Longtailboot zum Angelspot, einer Felsengruppe im Nationalpark. Wir schleppten 2 Ruten mit Wobblern hinter dem Boot und fuhren in grossen 8ern um die Inselchen. Einen Wobbler in ca 5m Tiefe, einen in ca 2m Tiefe.
Schon nach kurzer Zeit kam der 1. Biss beim Captain und ein schöner GT konnte gelandet werden. Jetzt war ich heiss und wechselte meinen alten orginal Rapalla in Blau- Schwarz gegen einen Nagelneuen .Ich hatte mir im Angelshop in Pattaya ua 2 Rapalla Clones gekauft, und entschied mich für den  Rot-Weissen, in ca 2m Tiefe . Wir waren noch keine Kurve gefahren, da pfiff schon meine Rolle. Zack Anhieb und die Rute bog sich durch. Gerät!!!! Doch nach kurzem Drill, ein Ruck, kein Wiederstand mehr. Fuck! Kiang fing an zu lachen und sagte was von "Schlecht gequetschtem Stahlvorfach", "Zu dünnes Stahl",... Nein, das war nicht das Problem. Der Wobbler hing noch dran. Aber beide Drillinge waren komplett aufgebogen. Waaaaaaah, ich hatte vergessen die Billighaken zu tauschen. Wieder schallendes Gelächter vom Captain. Jajaja, ich weiss schon: "Ich Amateur - Du Captain"..... Ok, die aufgebogenen 08/15 Haken runter und 2 dicke Drillinge ran. Weiter gehts. Wieder nach kurzer Zeit ein brutaler Biss auf meine Rute. Geiler Drill, die Rolle pfeifft, der Fisch nimmt viel Schnur, geht ab wie Schmitz Katze, aber Vorsicht, unten lauern scharfe Felsen und Korallen, ich dreh die Rolle weiter zu, die Rute voll gekrümmt;  plötzlich wieder ein Ruck und weg... WAHHHHHH. Der Captain schüttelt sich vor Lachen. Er bezweifelt wieder meine "Stahlvorfach-quetsch-Fähigkeiten". Nix da, Wobbler is immernoch noch dran, seh ihn beim Einkurbeln an der Oberfläche. Puhh, aber wie sieht der denn aus???????




Der Monsterfisch, mit Sicherheit ein kapitaler GT, hat die Stahlachse komplett aus dem Wobbler gerissen und ist mit den Haken auf und davon. Ahhh, ich packs nimmer. Ich hab mir schon öfter diese Clones gekauft. Hab immer darauf geachtet, dass sie eine Achse haben, also durchgängig vom der Öse bis zum Schwanzdrilling. Gibt nämlich auch so ganz billige, wo die Hakenösen nur eingeklebt sind. Hatte damit noch nie Probleme. Aber anscheinend auch noch nie einen so starken Fisch dran. Oder es war einfach nur ein Fehlerhafter? Keine Ahnung.    Fuck, Fuck, Fuck.... Ich hatte die Schnauze voll. Der Captain und Kollege haben dann noch einen guten GT und eine King Makrele  gefangen, ich war raus. Stinksauer - auf mich. Schlamperei und Pfennigfuchserei halt. Ich Depp. Is halt "learning by doing"


----------



## Krallblei (14. Januar 2021)

Weiiiiiter!!!!
Yalla yalla


----------



## nostradamus (14. Januar 2021)

Hi,
schöner Bericht. Macht lust auf mehr!


----------



## chef (15. Januar 2021)

*2. Angelausflug mit Captain Kiang*

Am frühen Abend kamen wir 3 dann mit "unserem" doch ansehnlichen Fang am Strand vorm Resort an. Wie immer kamen die Mitarbeiter, der Chef und seine Frau um die Fische zu begutachten und um dem Captain ein paar Kg Makrelen und GT abzukaufen. Natürlich wurde dabei lautstark in Thai kommuniziert und als schallendes Gelächter ausbrach, wusste ich was da gerade erzählt wurde....  
Als ich dann hinten an meinem Bungalow mein Angelzeug auspackte, reinigte und ein eiskaltes Feierabend(Frust-)Bierchen trank, kam Kiang nochmal zu mir. Er fragte mich, ob ich morgen früh nochmal mit ihm rausfahren möchte, da er davon ausging, dass auch morgen noch viel Fisch am Spot sei: "You not have to pay, because you not lucky today, Hahahaha!!!!  Only you and me. I wanna sell some fish to restaurant  tomorrow!" Na klar war ich dabei. Warte ab mein Freund....
Ok, um morgen nicht wieder als Depp dazustehen hab ich echt alles nochmal überprüft: An meiner neuen WFT Fjord Spin NEVER CRACK in 160 cm die neue Ryobi Warrior Rolle nochmal neu fest geschraubt, die ersten 10m von der gefl. Schnur runter gemacht, Knoten am Wirbel neu, neues Stahlvorfach gequetscht, an 2 orginal Rapallas neue, scharfe Haken montiert, alles auf  Zug  geprüft und die Rollenbremse nochmal eingestellt. So, morgen kann nix schiefgehen!
Am nächsten Morgen war Kiang pünktlich zum Frühstück im Resortrestaurant. Zusammen gefrühstückt und schon gings ab, wieder ca 15 km zum gleichen Spot wie gestern.

Wieder schleppten wir wie gestern in grossen 8ern um die Felsen, die da aus dem Wasser ragten.






Der Captain stand hinten  an der langen "Pinne" und hatte eine Rute zur linken Seite, in einem selbstgebastelten Rutenhalter, aufrecht stehen. Die Rutenhalter sind einfach nur blaue Abwasserrohre, die mit festen Schnüren an der Bordwand besfestigt und verkeilt sind. Ich stand mittig im vorderen Teil des Bootes, meine Rute  nach rechts draussen, ebenfalls im Plastikrohr Rutenhalter.
Hier seht ihr rechts vorne den  blauen Rutenhalter:





Als jeder seinen Köder draussen hatte gings dann los. Wir beide voller Vorfreude, Kiang hatte mehrmals betont, dass auch heute wieder die Grossen da sein werden. Und der gute Mann hat ein Näschen dafür. Er hat mir schon oft erklärt, wann wo die Fische stehen. Aber für mich ist das zu kompliziert. Da spielen Jahreszeit, Ebbe-Flut, Strömung, Mond, Wind und Wetter und was weiss ich noch zusammen. Egal, heute  solls auch gut werden, weil gleiche Bedingungen wie gestern.
Wir fuhren ein paar Runden und siehe da, erster Biss bei mir, eine Königsmakrele. Nicht der Oberknaller, aber der Fluch schien gebrochen. Ok, Fisch an Bord, weiter. Längere Zeit tat sich nichts und ich fragte mich schon, ob der Captain Recht hatte mit seiner Erfolgsprognose...
Und plötzlich aus heiterem Himmel, völlig unerwartet ein Hammerbiss auf meine Rute! Die Rute bog sich durch im Rutenständer, die Bremse pfiff los und  während ich zur Rute fassen will gibt das blaue Drexxrohr nach, knickt ein  , und die Rute flog wie eine Rakete beim Start aus dem Ding, in hohem Bogen übers Dach, hinten ca 1m am Kopf vom Captain vorbei ins Meer .....................................................................
Das ging so schnell, unglaublich. Der Captain hats erst gar nicht geschnallt, als ich mich käs-weiss umdrehte und ihn fassungslos anschaute. Wenn wir beide das schneller realisiert hätten, was da grad abging, hätten wir evtl noch wenden können und mit einem tieflaufenden Wobbler oder Pilker versuchen können die Schnur zu fangen, aber der Schreck saß so tief, dass wir diesen Moment verpassten.
Leute , ich schwörs euch, das ist genauso passiert, unglaublich!  Biss - zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz(Rolle) - knack(Rutenständer knickt ) - fffffffupppp(Raketenstart)


----------



## chef (16. Januar 2021)

Kiang stoppte dann das Boot und kam vor zu mir. Auch er schaute immernoch ziemlich verwirrt: "What happened?" . Selbst ihm war diesmal das Lachen vergangen. Wir versuchten zu rekonstruieren. War die Bremse zu fest? Hmm, möglich, aber ich hatte die im Resort nochmal getestet, Schnur an nem Baum bestigt, 20m weiter mal probiert. Rohr zu lang und deswegen eingeknickt? Hmm, ja. Riesen Fisch? Mit Sicherheit! Letztendlich wird es ein Mix aus Allem gewesen sein. Zu spät. Mein wahrscheinlich grösster GT weg, neue Rute, Rolle, Schnur, Stahlvorfach und der Rapalla weg. 150 Tacken, Und das am 2. Angeltag, holeeee!
Wir schleppten dann mit einer Rute weiter, ich hatte nur eine dabei gehabt. Er fing auch noch was, weiss ich nimmer genau, ich war echt fertig.
Daheim konnte ich mich über meine King Makrele gar nicht so richtig freuen, komisch ....


----------



## ullsok (17. Januar 2021)

Koh Lipe ist ein Traum - was würde ich jetzt geben um dort zu sein 
Mich würde mal interessieren, wie es da gerade ohne Tourismus aussieht.

Immerhin weißt du jetzt für was Sicherungsleinen gut sind 
Bei den Longtailboaten befestige ich die immer an dem seitlichen, mittleren Balken.


----------



## chef (17. Januar 2021)

ullsok schrieb:


> Koh Lipe ist ein Traum..
> Mich würde mal interessieren, wie es da gerade ohne Tourismus aussieht.
> Immerhin weißt du jetzt für was Sicherungsleinen gut sind


Ja, hab regelmässig Kontakt zu meinem schweizer Kumpel, der dieses Jahr auf seinen schweizer Sommerurlaub verzichtet hat. Menschenleer, Ab u zu paar thailändische Wochenendtouris , sonst NIEMAND! Menschenleer, viel Fisch, auch direkt am Strand wo sonst die Touris planschen und alles voller Longtailboote war. Er fischt mit der Handleine  von meinem Boot mit Paddel an der Riffkante. Fängt immer genug zumm Essen.

Ja, so ne Sicherheitsleine hat schon ihre Berechtigung! ;-)


----------



## ullsok (17. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte dort das letzte Mal aber auch Pech. Muss vorausschicken, dass ich meine Bremse immer penibel genau mit der Zugwaage einstelle 
Also - wir waren draußen zum Livebait-Fischen. Irgendwann hatte mal einer der Boys meine Rute neu ausgelegt, hab dem aber irgendwie wenig Beachtung geschenkt. 
Auf der Rückfahrt Trolling; in der Passage zwischen den beiden großen Inseln Biss - erster XRap weg. Kann ja mal passieren, Schnur beschädigt etc.
Also neuer Wirbel, Vorfach etc.; 5 Minuten später Biss - zweiter XRap weg. 
Hab dann mal die Bremse kontrolliert - war total zugeknallt 
Waren zwar keine 150 € aber auch über 30 € in einer viertel Stunde und zwei Fische mit einem XRap im Maul


----------



## Bastardmakrele (19. Januar 2021)

Super bitter chef, aber danke für den super Bericht, hab das Gefühl dass da noch was folgt...


----------



## nostradamus (19. Januar 2021)

Hi,
wann geht es weiter? Freue mich schon auf die Fortsetzung.... 

danke


----------



## chef (19. Januar 2021)

Also die Nummer mit den GTs hatte nicht geklappt. Naja, kann ja noch werden.
Die ersten 2 Wochen im März war auf der Insel eigentlich noch alles relativ normal. Viele Touris aus Europa, Australien und immer wieder Wochenendtouris aus Malaysia. Trotzdem kam immer wieder das Thema Corona auf. Im Restaurant, am Strand, in der Bar. Besonders natürlich bei den Italienern, diese bekamen ja täglich Horrormeldungen aus der Heimat.
Ich machte mir immer noch keinen grossen Kopf, war ja zum Urlaub da, und hatte ja noch Zeit bis Anfang April. Ich startete also die ersten Angelausflüge mit meinem Boot. Viele Hornhechte in guten Grössen waren dieses Jahr unterwegs. Zwar nicht mein Zielfisch, aber an der Rute machen die Dinger mit 80+ schon Spass. Hab dann auch immer  mal 1,2 mitgenommen und den Damen vom Massagestudio neben unserem Resort geschenkt. Die freuten sich richtig darüber.





Ansonsten ging auch ab und zu mal ein mittelprächtiger  Barracuda auf meinen Wobbler an der Riffkante, meistens aber "nur" Hornhechte. 
Also Taktikwechsel. Captain Kiang, der ab u zu mal zum Essen oder quatschen vorbei kam, sagte mir, ich solle mal "Federn" schleppen.  Da könne man um die Insel gut Bonitos und Stachelmakrelen fangen. Federn schleppen? Jap, Chao leh style! Es wird aus Entenfedern eine Art Streamer an einen Einzelhaken  gebunden. Der Captain hat mir 2,3 gebunden. Ich habs dann auch probiert, musste diesmal aber selber übers Ergebnis lachen. Also die Federn, werden am starken Monovorfach ,entweder einzeln oder aber im Abstand von 70 cm mit mehren Armen, hinter dem Boot geschleppt. Manchmal an der Oberfläche, oder mit Blei ne Etage tiefer. Und es funktioniert!




Hier das Ergebis eines Nachmittag-Kurztrips mit Kiang, allerdings nicht nur auf geschleppte Federn, sondern auch  mit Saibiki-Rig in Grundnähe:


----------



## chef (21. Januar 2021)

In den folgenden Tagen kam immer mehr Hektik auf. Thema war natürlich Corona. In Thailand selbst gab es offensichtlich kein Problem, allerdings riefen die ersten Länder dazu auf, dass Urlauber in ihre Herkunftsländer zurückkehren sollten. Gerüchte über mögliche Fluglinienschliessungen gingen rum. Das ging jetzt auch nicht mehr an mir spurlos vorbei. Ich checkte besser mal online meinen Rückflug für den 04.04.2020 auf der Lufthansa Seite. Flug stand ganz normal drin. Also passt, Thema abgehakt. Daheim in Deutschland wurde es aber langsam kritisch, wir mir meine Eltern berichteten. Hmm, also besser auf Lipe bleiben, als überstürzt und verfrüht nach Hause.
Falschparker! Hat schon seinen Sinn, wenn die Einheimischen ihre Longtailboote etwas weiter draussen parken. Einmal im Monat(?) geht das Wasser extrem weit zurück. Pech gehabt...





Immer mehr Touris machten plötzlich die Biege, immer weniger kamen auf die Insel. Schön. Es wurde merklich leerer und leerer.






Es kehrte richtig Ruhe ein





So kams, dass ich bald der einzige Gast bei meinem Kumpel im Resort war. Bald waren nur noch 200-300 Weisse auf  der Insel. Die ersten Restaurants schlossen. Ich kochte dann abends zusammen mit meinen Gastgebern im Resort. Mal grillten wir, mal bekochte uns seine Frau und die Angestellten mit lokalen Köstlichkeiten, mal machte ich mit meinem Kumpel zusammen Pizza für alle in seinem Brotbackofen.


----------



## chef (21. Januar 2021)

Aufgrund mangelnder Touris auf der Insel, sank natürlich auch die Nachfrage für Fisch. Kiang wollte nicht mehr gross  rausfahren, ausser gegen volle Bezahlung. Verständlich, denn der Preis für Makrelen und GTs ging natürlich in den Keller, Spritkosten blieben aber gleich.
Mein Kumpel hatte so gut wie keine Gäste mehr in seinem Restaurant und deswegen auch viel Zeit. Er konnte Kiang dann doch noch zu 2,3 Ausfahrten überreden, da er  versprach, ihm die gefangenen Fische zu einem vernünftigen Preis abzukaufen. Ja, mein Kumpel hat sonst während der Hauptsaison kaum Zeit mit uns zu fischen. Er steht sehr früh auf, da er jeden Morgen für sein Restaurant Brot und Kuchen selber bäckt. Jetzt machte er das nur noch alle paar Tage auf Vorrat und eigentlich nur noch zum Eigenbedarf.
Diesmal gings mit Kiang im Nationalpark  Richtung Malaysia. Er hatte da ein paar gute Plätze und in diesen Tagen sollten die Bedingungen passen. Kingmakarel war angesagt. Vorher gings mit  Saibiki auf Köfijagd. Dabei fingen wir auch immerwieder Bonitos. An einem Tag konnten wir zu dritt 7 Königsmakrelen fangen. Leider hab ich wenig Bilder, dafür aber ein paar Videos. Die lass ich gerade zusammen schneiden, wird dann demnäxt mal ein Best of Koh Lipe fishing Video auf youtube geben


----------



## chef (24. Januar 2021)

Die Zahl der Touristen auf der Insel nahm täglich ab. Viele hatten sich bei der Rückholaktion der Bundesregierung registrieren lassen. Diese reisten dann schnell Richtung Bangkok um dann auch zeitnah einen freien Platz im Flieger nutzen zu können. Andere hatten sich zB bei Quatar-Air noch schnell ein One-way Ticket besorgt. Einige Fluglinien hatten bereits ihren Betrieb eingestellt.
Die Rückholaktion wurde ja mit Lufthansa durchgeführt und ich hatte  bei Lufthansa gebucht. Ich checkte täglich online meinen Rückflug und solang der da drin stand war für mich alles paletti.
Bald waren nur noch ca 50 Weisse auf der Insel, kaum mehr Longtailboote unterwegs, Tauchshops zu,.... Idylle
Captain Kiang nutzte die "Arbeitslosezeit", er holte sein Boot aus dem Wasser und hatte etliche Reparaturen zu erledigen. Da ich auch viel Zeit hatte, half ich ihm natürlich.








Die Aktion dauerte fast 2 Wochen: Boot raus, auf Planken stellen, alte Bretter raus, neue zusägen, einbauen, mit Epoxidharz abdichten, schleifen, 1. mal streichen, trocknen lassen, 2. mal streichen, zu Wasser lassen.
Meistens arbeiteten wir nur morgens und abends, sonst wars zu heiss.  Auch hatten wir ja keine Eile.


----------



## chef (29. Januar 2021)

So verging also die Zeit. Eigentlich wollte ich ja auch wieder ne Woche zum Campen auf die unbewohnte Insel Kow Rawi(siehe letzter Bericht), aber das musste ich diesmal gar nicht. Es war so leer, dass ich direkt am Badestrand vor unserem Resort erfolgreich angeln konnte. Riesige Schwärme von ca 10 cm Fischen tummelten sich da im Badebereich. Von denen fing ich mir ein paar und verwendete die als Köder. Es waren viele Hornhechte rund um die Schwärme unterwegs, so dass der 1. Biss meist schon kurz nach dem Aufklatschen des Köders erfolgte. Allerdings blieben da nur ca 30% hängen, wenn man gleich den Anschlag setzte. Wenn ich länger wartete, pfiffen die Hornhechte mit Vollspeed ab. Da passierte es dann immerwieder, dass sie unter die fest installierten Ankerleinen, Bojenseile oder die Schwimmbereichabgrenzung schwammen. Was natürlich zu Hängern und Verlusten führte.
Also bischen mit dem Vorfach getüftelt. Dünnes 7x7, selber gequetscht und 2 nicht so grosse Einzelhaken und den Anhieb nach paar Sekunden setzen. Das klappte dann relativ gut. Gelegentlich zeigte sich auch ein Barracuda, aber die standen ne Etage Tiefer und die Hornhechte waren in der Regel an der Oberfläche viel früher am Köder.
Wenn sich das Kühlfach im Resort leerte, gings auch nochmal mit  Kiangs Boot raus. Da unternahmen wir auch keine all zu grossen Trips mehr, war gar nicht nötig. Fisch gabs in Massen in Reichweite.
Ansonsten war ich mit meinem kleinen Boot in der Bucht unterwegs. Weit musste man nicht mehr raus, da kaum mehr Boote und Badegäste unterwegs waren , kamen die Fische bei Flut ganz nah.


----------



## chef (29. Januar 2021)

Es war mitlerweile Ende März geworden. Eine gewisse Routine hatte sich eingeschlichen, es gab sowas wie einen Tagesablauf. Gegen 09h Aufstehen, Frühstücken, sich im Resort etwas nützlich machen(Abspülen, im Garten helfen, einkaufen,...). Dann bissl Planschen, vom Ufer oder vom Boot bisssl angeln. Wenns zu warm wurde, wieder zurück. Fang verarbeiten, Mittagessen, chillen, lesen , schlafen,... Nachmittags nochmal bissl schnorcheln, nochmal fischen.
Am Abend trafen wir uns dann in einer Gruppe aus 1 Franzosen, 1 Engländer, 2 Thais und mir. Das eine Thai Mädel hatte früher bei meinem schweizer Kumpel gearbeitet, jetzt arbeitete Sie an der Rezeption eines Hostels. Dort waren die letzten 2 Gäste der Franzose und der Engländer. Ihr Thai "Boss" war gerade mal 25 Jahre und ein ganz Netter. Der stellte uns seine Küche zur Verfügung. Also kochten wir dann abends abwechselnd unsere "Lieblingsgerichte" für uns alle. Ich beteiligte mich mit ungarischen Kesselgulasch und Spaghetti Frutti di Mare. Dann sassen wir abends zusammen auf der Hostelterasse mit Bier aus dem Supermarkt. Das war echt geil. kein Unterschied zwischen Touri und Thai, zwischen Angestellter und Boss, top!

Dann kam der Tag an dem mein Rückflug NICHT mehr im Internet zu finden war. Uff! Jetzt kam auch bei mir etwas Hektik auf. Mein Schweizer Kumpel beruhigte mich aber gleich. Er sagte wenns eng wird, könne ich gerne länger(1 Jahr???) bei ihm bleiben. Solle mir da ums Geld keine Sorgen machen. Cooles Angebot, hab echt drüber nachgedacht. Aber wenn ich dann gar nimmer heim komm, bzw erst im Oktober oder noch später? Nee, geht nicht. Hab nen coolen Job und ne coole Chefin, die mir die letzten Jahre immer die 6 - 8 Wochen Thailand ermöglicht hat. Die kann ich ned hängen lassen. Ausserdem hab ich zu Hause einen Fischteich, paar Hühner und Schafe. Und 2. Vorstand im Fischereiverein bin ich auch noch. Und die Miete für meine Wohnung..... Und mein Wohnmobil steht ja auch noch im Winterunterstand,... Einfach zu viele Verpflichtungen. Ich muss leider zurück!


Die letzten Tage waren dann echt hektisch. Mit Chillen wars vorbei.
Ich machs jetzt kurz, sonst wirds zu kompliziert:

- Gebuchter Rückflug für den 5.4.gestrichen
- Lufthansa E Mail: Neuer Rückflug 8.4.
- 2 Tage später, Rückflug 8.4. auch gestrichen
- Lufthansa E Mail, neuer Termin 12.4.
- Telefonat mit meiner Mutter: Wer nach dem 10.4. nach Deutschland einreist, bekommt 2 Wochen Wohnungsarrest
- Mit Lufthansa hin u her geschrieben. Nein, geht erst ab 12.4. Wahhhh
- Nochmal alle Möglichkeiten durchgedacht. Hilft nix, ich will daheim, wenn der Frühling anfängt, nicht 2 Wochen im 3. Stock hocken
- Also oneway Ticket mit Quatar Airways für 9.4. gebucht, eine der wenigen die noch Thailand - Deutschland flogen. 1000 Euro one way - Ufffff
- Neue Hiobsbotschaft:  Speedboot zum Festland fährt nur noch alle 3 Tage. Schnell buchen, jetzt wirds knapp
- Näxte Horrorbotschaft: Bundesstaat Satun macht Grenzen dicht. Flughafen Hat Yai liegt aber in Songkhla. Oha...
- Touristen dürfen die Grenze passieren, brauchen aber ärztliche Reisebescheinigung. Kostet in der Touriklinik auf der Insel 100 Euro...
- Meine Thai "Freundin" fuhr dann mit mir zum Dorfarzt. Der fragte mich ob ich mich schlecht fühle, schaute mir in den Mund und checkte meine Temperatur. Alles  gut, gesund. 10 Euro bitte ;-)
- So wie komm ich zum Flughafen? Einer meiner Kumpels würde mich mit Privat PKW bis zur Grenze fahren. Er darf nicht rüber! Dort würde mich mein Kumpel aus Hat Yai abholen und zum Flughafen bringen. Also würde ich die Grenze zu Fuss überqueren. Ob das klappt? Egal, keine Wahl.
- Inlandsflug Hat Yai - BKK gebucht
- Boot, Motor und Angelzeug gereinigt und verstaut. Klamotten gepackt. Musste Zack-Zack gehen, wird eng. Wenn ein Baustein(Speedboot, Abholen, Grenze,Umsteigen, Inlandsflug) nicht klappt, erwisch ich den Flieger in Bangkok nimmer.
- Tag drauf mit dem Speedboot zurück zum Festland
- Kumpel steht parat, holt mich ab. Fahrt Richtung Grenze Satun/Songkhla











- Letztlich alles kein Problem
- Zu Fuss die Grenze passiert


----------



## chef (29. Januar 2021)

Ich war durchaus nervös. Aber alles lief glatt.
Nach 2 Tagen war ich in Bangkok. Hatte mir online noch schnell ein Hotel nahe dem Flughafen gebucht. Damit nix schief geht, hätte in 20 min zum Flughafen laufen können. Komische Stimmung im Hotel. Alles "mega hygienisch", Masken, Mitarbeiter mit Handschuhen,... Brrr, gruselig. Egal, hab ich mit viel Bier, youtube und Swimmingpool auch rum gebracht. Irgendwann war ich am Gate und dann im Flieger. Fast keiner drin im Flieger. hatte ne 3er Reihe für mich. 14 Std später wieder in Deutschland Hellau!


----------



## Rheinangler (29. Januar 2021)

Danke für die ausführliche Berichterstattung. Solche Touren funktionieren nur, wenn man sich ein Netzwerk vor Ort aufgebaut hat. Hat man das einmal geschafft, sind die Urlaube wie Reisen in die zweite Heimat. Beneidenswert schön


----------



## nostradamus (29. Januar 2021)

Schön, dass alles so gut funktioniert hat! 
Der Bericht war mega!


----------



## Krallblei (29. Januar 2021)

Hi.
Danke für diesen Bericht. Echt super.

Daumen hoch!!!!


----------



## Henri1965 (29. Januar 2021)

Moin
Super Bericht. Spannend bis zum Schluß.
 Danke dafür


----------



## ullsok (29. Januar 2021)

Nochmal Glück gehabt 
Ein Kumpel von mir kam im September aus Mauritius zurück - er wollte eigentlich im April zurück fliegen


----------



## glavoc (30. Januar 2021)

Merci für deinen spannenden Bericht!! Tolle Einblicke in Land und Leute + angeln.


----------



## zokker (30. Januar 2021)

Toller Bericht, schön geschrieben


----------



## Rapfologe (31. Januar 2021)

Super Reisebericht  !


----------



## loete1970 (1. Februar 2021)

Top, danke dass Du uns daran teilhaben lassen hast. War ja zum Ende hin ziemlich kribbelig...


----------



## chef (1. Februar 2021)

So, im Grossen und Ganzen wars das jetzt eigentlich. Fortsetzung 2021 wirds wohl eher nicht geben....
 Völlig unerwartet hab ich Mai von der Lufthansa 500€ für den Rückflug zurück bekommen. Ohne dass ich da nachgehakt habe.  Schön!

Dann nochmals Danke für euer Interesse,
und 
Petri Heil!


----------



## Krallblei (1. Februar 2021)

Dieses Jahr KEIN Trip?
Schade Schade Schade


----------



## chef (1. Februar 2021)

Nein, wäre mit 2 Wochen Quarantäne in Thailand und ca 1000€ +X fürs Quarantänehotel verbunden...
Nee, lass mal. Feb 2022 hoffentlich wieder


----------



## Krallblei (1. Februar 2021)

So Gott will 

Schade


----------

